# Cross trainer rental



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

Wondering whether anyone can help - are there any fitness equipment rental companies in Dubai?!


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

anne_m said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering whether anyone can help - are there any fitness equipment rental companies in Dubai?!


hello... check out dubizzle or souk websites. You will find a few listing for people trying to sell their second-hand trainers... that would be ur best bet ...

else... it would make more sense to just buy a new one ... pretty sure thatt your rental charges for 1 year should come more than that .... and you could always sell it later for some amount when you move or want to get rid of it...


----------



## Richard33 (Apr 13, 2013)

anne_m said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering whether anyone can help - are there any fitness equipment rental companies in Dubai?!


wondering if you found a rental or bought one from the stores? been searching for treadmills and the malls stuff looks like high mark up prices


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Richard33 said:


> wondering if you found a rental or bought one from the stores? been searching for treadmills and the malls stuff looks like high mark up prices


Try Dubizzle to buy second hand. I bought mine from a store at Outlet Mall. Can't remember what it was called but am sure you could find it on their website and call them.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Richard33 said:


> wondering if you found a rental or bought one from the stores? been searching for treadmills and the malls stuff looks like high mark up prices


I attempted the dubizzle route which wasn't very successful so ended up buying my own during the shopping festival where I was lucky enough to find a very good one for almost half the usual price. 

Good luck with your hunting!


----------



## Richard33 (Apr 13, 2013)

anne_m said:


> I attempted the dubizzle route which wasn't very successful so ended up buying my own during the shopping festival where I was lucky enough to find a very good one for almost half the usual price.
> 
> Good luck with your hunting!


Thanks for your replies. I'm amazed people here reply so fast  yes I missed the shopping festival, came here in March I found an online sports store called Dobazaar, they seem to be giving good discounts. but will try to find reviews on these guys.


----------

